# It keeps getting better



## brazil_ana

Geia sou 

Any suggestion on how to translate this phrase into Greek (Latin characters, please). The context? Well, though things get difficult at times, eventually it gets better, so it keeps getting better, there's no need to worry for too long.

Efcharisto gia tora!


----------



## orthophron

Hi!


> things keep getting better


The above phrase can be rendered as :
τα πράγματα διαρκώς βελτιώνονται : ta prágmata dhiarkós veltiónonte 
OR: ... ολοένα [και] βελτιώνονται/καλυτερεύουν : oloéna [ke] veltiónonte/kaliterévoun 
OR: ... όσο πάνε και καλυτερεύουν/βελτιώνονται : ósso páne ke kaliterévoun 
OR: ... εξακολουθούν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα : exakolouthoún na pighénoun kalítera.


----------



## winegrower

brazil_ana said:


> Geia sou
> Efcharisto gia tora!


Hi Ana and you are welcome on behalf of Orthophron! I just dropped in to say that we don't use the expression "efcharisto gia tora" in Greek. (Do you say that a lot in Brazil?)
Just efcharisto or efcharisto poli (many thanks) is enough.


----------



## brazil_ana

OMG, I say this so much...hehehe
Efcharisto poli, Winegrower! Never too late to learn! =)


----------



## brazil_ana

By the way, orthophron what are the differences among the options you suggested?
=)


----------



## vatrahos

Hello Brazil ana, here are a few translations




orthophron said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1) τα πράγματα διαρκώς βελτιώνονται
> 2) τα πράγματα ολοένα και βελτιώνονται/καλυτερεύουν
> 3) τα πράγματα όσο πάνε και καλυτερεύουν/βελτιώνονται
> 4) τα πράγματα εξακολουθούν να πηγαίνουν καλύτερα



#1 = *Things are continually improving*; 
#2 = *Things keep getting better*; 
#3 = same as #2;
#4 means *things continue to go better*.

If you want a literal translation for 3, it would be something like *As things progress, they keep getting better*, or a little more freely, *As time goes by, things get better and better*.

#1 is the most literary form (more common in the written word), the second and third are more commonly found in everyday speech. The fourth is not something I've heard very much. More commonly you'd say *εξακολουθούν να πηγαίνουν καλά* (= "things are still going well").

If you are aiming for an "everyday" expression, I would suggest #2, although the third is also very common. The difference between them is slight.


p.s.,

If I understood the context, though, you're telling this to someone during a _bad_ period. That is, you want to tell them, "Even if things are bad now, they will get better at some point," in which case you could say:

* Μην ανησυχείς, τα πράγματα θα στρώσουν όπου να 'ναι*

= Don't worry, things will get better soon enough


----------



## brazil_ana

efcharisto poli  vatrahos!


----------



## winegrower

brazil_ana said:


> efcharisto poli vatharos!


Anaaaa watch it please, you're such an inattentive pupil! It is not vatharos (?), it is vatrahos (=frog). Can't you see the picture next to his name?


----------



## brazil_ana

It's not my best day... I'll edit it! =/


----------



## Known Atkindon

As far as I know the expression (in Latin characters) is: 'olo kai kalytera'


----------



## orthophron

Known Atkindon said:


> As far as I know the expression (in Latin characters) is: 'olo kai kalytera'


 Right.
"τα πράγματα πάνε όλο και καλύτερα"  The word "όλο" here is synonymous with "ολοένα" and  "διαρκώς" (continually). Both "όλο" and "ολοένα" are usually accompanied by "και".
The part "πάνε καλύτερα" or "πηγαίνουν καλύτερα" is the exact translation of  "καλυτερεύουν" or "βελτιώνονται" (get better) ; so one should not hesitate to substitute any of them in the options previously mentioned: "τα πράγματα ολοένα και καλυτερεύουν" = "τα πράγματα πάνε ολοένα και καλύτερα".

Most commonly used phrases – I think - are : 
"όλα πάνε καλά"  (everything is going well) *
"όλα όσο πάνε και καλυτερεύουν"  (everything is getting better and better)
[όλα = everything]

* ... but I sometimes say: "όλα βαίνουν καλώς"   … How do the other Greek speakers find it?

P.S. Thanks vatrahos for your help.


----------



## orthophron

vatrahos said:


> *Μην ανησυχείς, τα πράγματα θα στρώσουν όπου να 'ναι*
> 
> = Don't worry, things will get better soon enough


Well, it seems to me that some trouble has stopped the progress of an affair and it is like making a wish that it should turn out well in future.
If however the idea is that the progress is unaffected by the difficulties (e.g. *Despite* the crisis euro *keeps* rising) then I think any of the options of my first post would be fine.

One more alternative brought to mind : πάνε καλύτερα = πάνε προς το καλύτερο.


----------



## brazil_ana

orthophron said:


> If however the idea is that the progress is unaffected by the difficulties (e.g. *Despite* the crisis euro *keeps* rising) then I think any of the options of my first post would be fine.



Exactly, orthophron!

Thank you all for your help!


----------

